# Déclic



## eno2

> Bratislava kan een "déclic" zijn voor de Europese Unie. Dat heeft premier Charles Michel vrijdag gezegd na afloop van het beraad van de Europese staatshoofden en regeringsleiders in de Slovaakse hoofdstad.
> 
> 
> Drie maand na het historische referendum in Groot-Brittannië heeft de top in Bratislava het Europese project uiteraard niet eensklaps uit de impasse gehaald. Maar "er was een déclic", zo maakte Michel zich sterk. Rond de tafel bleek er volgens de eerste minister politieke wil om het immobilisme te overstijgen.



Citeert Knack hier uit een Nederlandstalige  of Franstalige  verklaring van Michel? In de veronderstelling dat het een Nederlandstalige  was, aan de Vlaamse pers, Wat zou het Nederlandse  equivalent zijn van déclic in deze context? Mijn poging: opstart, startklik. Je zou het ook hebben kunnen gebruiken voor een vertaling natuurlijk.


----------



## bibibiben

Het gaat hier om een Franse uitdrukking. Anders dan in België zal in Nederland de neiging bijzonder klein zijn om deze klakkeloos over te nemen. Eventjes een nieuwe term als _opstartklik_ uit de hoge hoed toveren is evenmin een alternatief. Dat zal nog minder aanslaan. Je moet het meer zoeken in de richting van een Nederlandse uitdrukking die er dichtbij komt. Ik zou in dit geval kiezen voor _keerpunt_.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Het gaat hier om een Franse uitdrukking. Anders dan in België zal in Nederland de neiging bijzonder klein zijn om deze klakkeloos over te nemen. Eventjes een nieuwe term als _opstartklik_ uit de hoge hoed toveren is evenmin een alternatief. Dat zal nog minder aanslaan. Je moet het meer zoeken in de richting van een Nederlandse uitdrukking die er dichtbij komt. Ik zou in dit geval kiezen voor _keerpunt_.



Ja. Keerpunt, zeker een mogelijke vertaling. Maar zeggen "er was een déclic" betekent niet "Er was een keerpunt". Want er was geen keerpunt. Het betekent eerder: iedereen *begreep*  dat er een nieuwe start moet komen. Die nieuwe start is er evenwel nog niet.

Ik zou dan nog liever "nieuwe start" gebruiken om botsingen van positieve en negatieve keerpunten te vermijden
want de EU zat al in een negatief keerpunt onder andere door Brexit.

[[Ik zei  opstart - geen nieuwe term- en niet opstartklik.]]


----------



## bibibiben

Er is een keerpunt in het denken.

Verder: opstart en startklik zijn beide nieuwe termen. Problematischer is dat je termen waarvan de letterlijke betekenis nog niet eens tot de taalgemeenschap is doorgedrongen, meteen al een figuurlijke betekenis wilt geven. Kleine kans dat zo'n creatie algemeen omarmd zal worden.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Er is een keerpunt in het denken.


Heel juist,  en dat is het "probleem";  om duidelijk te zijn moet je vertalen "een keerpunt in het denken", en dat is een mondjevol, dat je liever niet in een krantentitel gaat gebruiken. Dus begrijp ik wel dat ze déclic behouden, al bevalt het me  niet, persoonlijk.



> Verder: opstart en startklik zijn beide nieuwe termen. Problematischer is dat je termen waarvan de letterlijke betekenis nog niet eens tot de taalgemeenschap is doorgedrongen, meteen al een figuurlijke betekenis wilt geven. Kleine kans dat zo'n creatie algemeen omarmd zal worden.


Er wordt hier altijd verwacht dat diegene die de vraag stelt in de openingspost, een eigen voorstel formuleert . Ik had geen idee, dus knutselde ik maar wat.

"Er is een déclic"= Er is een keerpunt in het denken=Er is een nieuwe denkpiste - denkspoor...


----------



## bibibiben

Andere vertalingen zijn natuurlijk ook mogelijk. Neem deze krantenkop:

L'Europe a eu son déclic à Bratislava.

Mogelijke vertalingen:

Europa komt tot besef in Bratislava.
Europa bereikt keerpunt in Bratislava.
Europa schiet wakker in Bratislava.
Europa weer scherp in Bratislava.

Elke vertaling benadrukt een ander aspect van _déclic_ (en voegt er ook andere aspecten aan toe). Is geen ramp. Liever dat dan het krampachtig zoeken naar een uitdrukking waarin ook exact dat beeld van iets wat klikkend losschiet of openspringt wordt opgeroepen (en niet meer dan dat). Dat leidt slechts tot kreupel Nederlands dat door weinigen begrepen zal worden. Deze vertalingen bijvoorbeeld zullen altijd wel abracadabra blijven voor de gemiddelde Nederlandstalige:

Europa krijgt startklik in Bratislava.
Opstart voor Europa in Bratislava.

Hieronder vind je enkele Engelse vertalingen van de Franse uitdrukking zoals gevonden op bab.la. Het Engels kan ook meer dan eens niet uit de voeten met de wijze waarop het Frans omspringt met _déclic_ en komt dan ook met andere beeldspraak of vertaalt eromheen.

Frans: Un important déclic est venu sous votre présidence.
Engels: An important *turning point* has been reached under your presidency.

Frans: Il y a eu comme un déclic dans mon esprit quand j'ai lu cette motion.
Engels: *A red light went on* when I read this motion.

Frans: Dans ce pays, dans cette Turquie, c’est très certainement la mentalité dominante qui doit changer en premier lieu; il faut qu’un déclic se fasse dans l’esprit des citoyens.
Engels: In that country, in that Turkey, the prevailing mentality surely has to change first; *something has to happen *in people’s minds.

Frans: Pour moi, le déclic, ça a été mon oncle.
Engels: One of the *triggering factors* for me was my uncle.


----------



## eno2

> Europa krijgt startklik in Bratislava.
> Opstart voor Europa in Bratislava.


Ik had  mij er al van gedistantieerd.  Onnodig zout in de wonde.


----------



## bibibiben

Oké, dat was mij niet geheel duidelijk.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Andere vertalingen zijn natuurlijk ook mogelijk. Neem deze krantenkop:
> 
> L'Europe a eu son déclic à Bratislava.
> 
> Mogelijke vertalingen:
> 
> Europa komt tot besef in Bratislava.
> Europa bereikt keerpunt in Bratislava.
> Europa schiet wakker in Bratislava.
> Europa weer scherp in Bratislava.
> 
> Elke vertaling benadrukt een ander aspect van _déclic_ (en voegt er ook andere aspecten aan toe). Is geen ramp. Liever dat dan het krampachtig zoeken naar een uitdrukking waarin ook exact dat beeld van iets wat klikkend losschiet of openspringt wordt opgeroepen (en niet meer dan dat). Dat leidt slechts tot kreupel Nederlands dat door weinigen begrepen zal worden. Deze vertalingen bijvoorbeeld zullen altijd wel abracadabra blijven voor de gemiddelde Nederlandstalige:
> 
> Europa krijgt startklik in Bratislava.
> Opstart voor Europa in Bratislava.
> 
> Hieronder vind je enkele Engelse vertalingen van de Franse uitdrukking zoals gevonden op bab.la. Het Engels kan ook meer dan eens niet uit de voeten met de wijze waarop het Frans omspringt met _déclic_ en komt dan ook met andere beeldspraak of vertaalt eromheen.
> 
> Frans: Un important déclic est venu sous votre présidence.
> Engels: An important *turning point* has been reached under your presidency.
> 
> Frans: Il y a eu comme un déclic dans mon esprit quand j'ai lu cette motion.
> Engels: *A red light went on* when I read this motion.
> 
> Frans: Dans ce pays, dans cette Turquie, c’est très certainement la mentalité dominante qui doit changer en premier lieu; il faut qu’un déclic se fasse dans l’esprit des citoyens.
> Engels: In that country, in that Turkey, the prevailing mentality surely has to change first; *something has to happen *in people’s minds.
> 
> Frans: Pour moi, le déclic, ça a été mon oncle.
> Engels: One of the *triggering factors* for me was my uncle.



Interessant. Jij gaat wel grondig tewerk. Vertaling  volgens  context dus. In de context van de uitspraak van Michel zou ik opteren voor een nieuwe denkpiste. Als het echt in één woord moet, dan keerpunt.


----------



## eno2

Déclic staat niet in l'internaute. Décliqueter wel.
décliqueter_ , verbe transitif_
Technique

Enlever le levier qui se trouve dans les roues.
Wat valt daar mee aan te vangen? Ontgrendeling, deblokkering.

Déclic:niet in Larousse on line.


Linguee:
On peut dire que la crise des Balkans a créé *un déclic et, *par conséquent, imprimé une orientation décisive à la politique européenne de défense et de sécurité.* Bewustwordingsproces*

J’espère également qu’un jour, grâce à notre travail, ce diagnostic ne sera plus une condamnation à mort, mais devienne le déclic pour une action humaine sensible et précoce, un traitement efficace, une réinsertion professionnelle et une longue vie pleinement satisfaisante.* Aanzet*

Je suis persuadé que l’Année européenne jouera le rôle d’un déclic incitant les citoyens, les parties prenantes et les décideurs à agir en faveur du vieillissement actif et à aborder les problèmes du vieillissement de manière positive.* Katalysator*


----------



## eno2

> Maar "er was een déclic", zo maakte Michel zich sterk. Rond de tafel bleek er volgens de eerste minister *politieke wil om het immobilisme te overstijgen*.



Gezien de uitleg van Michel zelf over zijn gebruik van déclic gaat het duidelijk om een deblokkering.


----------



## bibibiben

De nieuwste Larousse meldt dat het figuurlijk gebruikte 'déclic' neerkomt op 'compréhension soudaine', maar die omschrijving lijkt niet helemaal compleet te zijn (Larousse is in het algemeen te kort van stof). Het lijkt meer te gaan om het plotse inzicht dat je niet op het juiste spoor zit of dat er een ander spoor te berijden is, iets in die geest. De Engelse vertalingen in mijn eerder post wijzen ook in die richting. Met 'keerpunt (in het denken)' of, in het Engels, 'turning point' kun je een eind komen, maar het element van plotsheid ontbreekt erin. 'Gekanteld besef' zou misschien passender zijn, maar die woordcombinatie ben ik nog nergens tegengekomen.


----------



## eno2

Ik blijf nu helemaal aan deblokkering hangen als het beste in deze context, trouw  aan décliqueter. Ik voel ook erg voor  "compréhension soudaine"  dat in vele gevallen zal kunnen dienen (bewustzijnsproces is hier ook al vernoemd maar is niet zo plots). Je moet het dan nog wel vertalen, zoiets als "plotse realisatie", maar  deblokkering is daar het reële gevolg van. Déclic<=>compréhension soudaine  klinkt nogal spiritueel. Zouden regeringsleiders een satori kunnen hebben verdorie?

Het is een optimistische  uitspraak van Michel (waar ik hem niet voor blameer, we kunnen het gebruiken). Keerpunt is een te zwaar woord, of het nu van denken is of reëel. Als er werkelijk een deblokkering is, zullen we nog moeten zien  of dat iets oplevert.


----------

